# menstrual clots, prolonged bleeding



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i did a search and read some of the previous threads, so i have some idea of what might be going on but i would like to have some input...

a little background, prepregnancy i had a very heavy period with dark red blood and some clots, would bleed for 5-7 days and have several days of brown discharge after that. i always had cramps, really bad PMS, etc. i was also on bc for about a year.

anyways, AF returned at 22 mo pp, a little over a month ago. i had bright red blood, moderate to light flow/spotting for 4 days, and passed clots (sometimes several) while on the toilet. after that i had 3 days of brownish discharge. i didn't really have any cramping, just 'awareness' of my uterus. now i am on day 5 of AF #2, and i have had a little bit heavier flow this time, but nothing like i used to prepregnancy. bright red blood, etc, same as last AF but i've been passing even more clots. earlier when i was on the toilet i had a pain in my uterus and looked and saw that i had passed a clot. i've had a little more cramping this time, too. the clots are not large, just it seems to be several and i only pass them on the toilet.

i eat much healthier now than i used to prepregnancy and i don't take medications anymore like i used to, so i think that's been why my AF hasn't been as cruddy as it used to be, but all the clots i'm passing has me concerned, because i don't remember passing this many clots prepregnancy but i might have... i'm pretty sure i don't have fibroids, i had a U/S done during my pregnancy and it seems like if i had had fibroids then the technician would've seen them? i had a good OB and she never said anything either about fibroids being a possibility. i read in an older thread that clots could be a sign of a congested uterus...if this is what i have, how can i know and what can i do about it? TIA!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I was passing a lot of clots at one point while we were ttc (just got pg), we had been trying a long time so I read the book "The Infertility Cure" which is about using Traditional Chinese Medicine to straighten out hormonal issues. I made diet changes- like cutting out wheat, dairy and sugar and things got better. The book also recommended accupuncture, and I'm sure that would help you also.

I would also guess that the lighter periods have to do with the fact you are still nursing. I didn't realize how much lighter my periods were while nursing until dd weaned completely.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

thank you OTMomma.


----------

